# Busted Climate Controls



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

I have a 89 240sx. Something is wrong with my controls that change air flow. ie. the push buttons on top that switch from defroster to vents to floors.. etc... all those buttons on top don't work. The fan speeds work fine. The heat/cool bar works fine. Just the top... and it's stuck on the defroster setting. This is my first 240 haven't found info on this problem. It's also my first time trying to fix this problem on controls that aren't controled by cables.... so I have NO idea how it all works... is there a motor or something that changes the air flow? Any ideas? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

